
The Most Dangerous Gamer (Jonathan Blow) - apress
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/print/2012/05/the-most-dangerous-gamer/8928/3/?single_page=true
======
puppybeard
I quite Like Jon Blow's creative activity, but my god the author of that
article must never play any game that costs less than €50.

Blockbuster games have as much intellectual requirement as blockbuster films.
The films advertised on billboards aren't typically the ones that advance the
medium creatively. Games are no different.

The problem with Braid is that it wasn't that innovative. Nice art style,
sure. But is a 2d-platformer so revolutionary? Time-based play elements
weren't new either.

So it was a well-built, good looking game, based on established mechanics,
with a great story. Not a revolution in gaming though.

There are far more progressive games out there, which are far further removed
from the world of the Blockbusters. On that basis I'd say that Blow is nice to
have around, but he's no messiah, and not as essential to the medium as is
suggested. I'd go so far as to say his attitude actually propogates the
stereotype of the surly, antisocial gamer.

Some examples:

Amnesia - pure distilled terror in a way no other medium can achieve, a proof
of the unique value of games

Minecraft - a game with no purpose, pure zen, which stuck two fingers up to
fancy graphics (and it's sales proved the market for such games)

Child of Eden - an absolutely beautiful game which connects the player with
music

Anyone want to add some of their favourite progressive games?

------
michaelmior
The latest game describe sounds a lot like the Myst series
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myst_(series)>

~~~
puppybeard
Aye, he's a lot more deriviative than he lets on.

------
protopete
If you haven't played Braid and don't want to spoil the ending, skip the 4
paragraphs starting with "After traversing Braid’s five main realms,"

------
damian2000
the part where is describes having millions in the bank as 'absurd' might
suggest he has his head up his arse

~~~
puppybeard
It might. It might also suggest that he hasn't developed any embarassment
about thinking out loud and openly contemplating various aspects of our lives.
That's not a bad thing if you're in the storytelling business.

------
vdm
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3838757>

